# Crackers



## MegaChan5 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was just wondering if its okay to give my rabbit saltine crackers. like one a day


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 27, 2010)

I would not give them. One a day would definitely be too much. The guts of bunnies are full of beneficial bacteria that are very sensitive to what the bunny eats, and they don't tolerate simple carbohydrates like what are in crackers very well. That said, I have been known to give my guys the occasional Cheezit, simply because it's their favorite thing in the world. I don't give more than 2 a month, though, and none to my bunny who I know is more sensitive to sugary things (she gets ill if you give her a yogurt drop). I'd never give an entire saltine, and never more than one whole cracker a month. Probably no more than 1/4 at a time.

Age is also important--bunnies under 6 mo do not tolerate sugary/carb-y things well at all and really shouldn't have them.

Examples of high sugar treats, to be given extremely sparingly (think of them as like candy bars for people--how often should we eat a candy bar? Ideally, never. One or two a month is ok, though):
-yogurt drops
-crackers of any sort
-breakfast cereal
-dry oatmeal
-dried fruit with sugar added (Craisins, others)

Healthier treats (can give daily, up to a tablespoon for adult bunnies of 5lb)
-fresh fruit
-dried fruit w/o sugar added
-the "bunny cookies" that Oxbow makes--made mostly of hay and veggies. I make some myself to save some $$ and make sure they only have good stuff in them. (not a tablespoon--just one cookie)
-pumpkin puree (not pie filling, just pumpkin)
-carrots
-favorite veggies (in addition to dietary veggies) You can give veggies almost as much as you want--but I wouldn't go more than 2c/day for a 5lb adult bunny.

All of these things need to be introduced gradually and cannot be given to very young bunnies safely.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 28, 2010)

*MegaChan5 wrote: *


> I was just wondering if its okay to give my rabbit saltine crackers. like one a day


not recommended,,butyea,,i have at times,seems to enjoy it,,,flour,salt,sodium bicarbonate,..digestible,-so be careful they can,t throw up.//.what goes in has to go all the way through.-more hay/water...sincerely james waller:wave::rose:


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm... soda crackers are processed white flour, tons of fat, zippo fiber content and they are thought to be carcinogenic (a contributor to cancer), I wouldn't give my bunnies even bits of cracker personally. 


sas


----------



## MegaChan5 (Jan 28, 2010)

well you guys are scaring me now my bunny got ahold of some crackers a couple days ago and she at like 4 or 5 of them. she seems to be fine. she is over 2 years old.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree that you should avoid the salt as well as the refined grains. I saw a huge difference in my weight as well as the weight of our rat when eating refined/white breads compared to eating whole wheat, natural foods.

You might use a general rule that if you don't find it out in the field, don't eat it LOL


----------



## aurora369 (Jan 28, 2010)

In terms of an accidental ingestion, just make sure she is eating lots of hay and drinking lots of water. Watch for signs of GI upset and there is not much else you can do.

Crackers are not something you should be feeding regularly and I think they would do more damage over long term. For a one time ingestion, just watch her closely, lots of hay to help flush her system and she should make it out okay.

-Dawn


----------



## RandomWiktor (Jan 28, 2010)

I agree with the other posters. The one common denominator in global dietary illness in both humans and animals is processed & refined foods. I would definitely not feed them at all regularly, and frankly I don't see a reason to feed them at all. If I'm going to give my bun an occasional treat I'd rather it be a small bit of mango that provides some vitamins than something that has nothing of value to contribute nutritionally.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 29, 2010)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> In terms of an accidental ingestion, just make sure she is eating lots of hay and drinking lots of water. Watch for signs of GI upset and there is not much else you can do.
> 
> Crackers are not something you should be feeding regularly and I think they would do more damage over long term. For a one time ingestion, just watch her closely, lots of hay to help flush her system and she should make it out okay.
> 
> -Dawn


yea,,what she says,,right on....sincerely james waller:wave:ink iris::bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 29, 2010)

My bunnies get a Paris Toast every Sunday. They have been getting them for years. They love them all go nuts as I am walking up the stairs rubbing them together, they know it's toast time. 

Susan


----------

